# Chuck vs. the Colonel (4/20/2009) *Spoilers*



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Brilliant!!!

Fantastic!!!

Wonderful!!!

Discuss.

It had everything I love in a Chuck episode. Humor, action, sentimentality and Sarah scantily clad.


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

What a fantastic episode. My only question now is how they get this back on track for next season (and there BETTER BE A NEXT SEASON).

Dont forget to Spoiler (not that there are any yet) in the title for the west coasters.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

latenight said:


> What a fantastic episode. My only question now is how they get this back on track for next season (and there BETTER BE A NEXT SEASON).


I agree but it looks like they are pulling out all the stops just in case there is not a next season.

My only question is if they can top it for the season finale next week. Seems like this would have made a very good season ender.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I loved it all but it felt like a series finale. I am really worried about the show now if the writers think the end is near with a series finale type episode.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

How I would love to be Chuck. That is all.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Chuck is becoming Awesome!

Next week should be very, very interesting.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow. Amazing. They definitely are wrapping up the loose ends, just in case they *gulp* don't come back next season.

They better come back!!!!


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. Amazing. They definitely are wrapping up the loose ends, just in case they *gulp* don't come back next season.
> 
> They better come back!!!!


Allegedly


Spoiler



They introduce some big things in the next ep


 . But I think that is just wishful thinking.

Loved another Chuck, nothing new there.....


----------



## tlynch5 (Nov 23, 2002)

As much as I love Chuck, there is a part of me hoping it doesn't come back next year. I don't see how they can come back without completely changing the dynamic of the show.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. Amazing. They definitely are wrapping up the loose ends, just in case they *gulp* don't come back next season.
> 
> They better come back!!!!


I agree. Good to see things happening. I hope for another season, but looks like things will be wrapped up just in case. Renew - Renew - Renew


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Next week should be very, very interesting.


Depends if Morgan pays the IOU


----------



## tgmii (Feb 21, 2002)

Awesome episode!

Was getting a little bummed that it was looking like a series ender, and if it had to end right there, there have been far worse endings.

They'd be insane to cancel it. 

Tom


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Awesome show. With writers like these they could come back if they get a green light. But I'm really glad that if they don't come back they are giving us a great ending. Tonight's episode was pure greatness!!

Capt. Awesome was fantastic. LOL


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

whitson77 said:


> Capt. Awesome was fantastic. LOL


No... he was awesome.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> No... he was awesome.


And I see that captain outranks colonel...

..._when the Captain is Awesome!_


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

Am I the only one who thought this episode was among the worst of the series?

Brigitte and I both said, "Sploosh!" a couple of times (as in "Jumped the shark").


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Regarding the season finale and wrapping things up in case it's a series finale:



Spoiler



Nope. I just read an interview with co-creator Josh Schwartz, who said that if the if the finale "is the last episode of the show to ever air, it will be one of the least satisfying finales of all time. Chris Fedak, the guy who created the show, said people will set their living rooms on fire."


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Francesco said:


> Am I the only one who thought this episode was among the worst of the series?
> 
> Brigitte and I both said, "Sploosh!" a couple of times (as in "Jumped the shark").


yeah, i think you are nuts, i thought it was one of the best Chucks yet....


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved the episode. I kept checking the time guide to make sure after something happened it, there was more still to come. I loved that Casey ripped the radiator out of the wall. I am not surprised. Yes, Devon was Awesome. I loved the interplay between him and Chuck when he just found out and Chuck is saying I need you to be awesome. Chuck and Sarah!!!

Morgan had me a bit sad. It won't be the same without him.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow! Just Wow...

This show just keeps getting better and better. This could work as a season finale if it weren't for the wedding. 

Based on the preview for next week things get interesting. 

My prediction for next week is Chuck gets the Intersect back in his head.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

A. I love HD & Slow-Mo!!!!
B. Morgan doesn't have enough money to go to Hawaii.
C. Best season by a huge mile and the eps just get better.
D. Did I say that I loved HD & Slow-Mo yet?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Francesco said:


> Am I the only one who thought this episode was among the worst of the series?


Yes.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Francesco said:


> Am I the only one who thought this episode was among the worst of the series?
> 
> Brigitte and I both said, "Sploosh!" a couple of times (as in "Jumped the shark").


I think you're going to be alone in that opinion. I LOVED this ep! And yes, it could easily serve as a series finale.

I think I'll consider the next ep Episode 1 on Season 3!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Francesco said:


> Am I the only one who thought this episode was among the worst of the series?
> 
> Brigitte and I both said, "Sploosh!" a couple of times (as in "Jumped the shark").


I'd say you certainly have poor taste. This was easily one of, if not the best episode of the series.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm SOOOO glad that Awesome is in on it now. That has the potential to totally change things and make it much more interesting. I wouldn't be all that sad if they said goodbye to the Buy More and the rest of those characters. They've been fun, but they're outliving their usefulness. 

I will, however, be very sad if Chuck isn't renewed. Other than Lost, this is my current favorite show.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

This was AWESOME!!! And I loved how Awesome had troubles keeping the secret to Ellie....he looked like he was gonna explode. So hilarious. One of the best episodes of the series. :up:


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> This was AWESOME!!! And I loved how Awesome had troubles keeping the secret to Ellie....he looked like he was gonna explode. So hilarious. One of the best episodes of the series. :up:


LOL! Ditto.

I was somehow expecting Awesome to overpower the Colonel with some secret martial arts move, but was glad the way things turned out.

I thought that General Beckman's distractions during Chuck's little speech to her where she looked away from the screen for an instant and a moment later switched the screen off, means that SHE might be in some trouble.

Can't wait for the next episode, and the next season! :up::up:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

This was seriously one of the most best, awesome, perfect hours of TV I have ever seen.

When Chuck told Awesome that he was a spy, and they cut to commercial, I was literally jumping up and down in the sofa, screaming. 

Can't wait to see where they go next with this. When the Intersect was removed from Chuck I was actually disappointed, because I feared it was a way to lead into a series finale...  But since this felt like a finale, and next week is the REAL finale... I have a feeling even greater things are in store for next week (how it would be possible for them to top this episode though, I have no idea).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Francesco said:


> Am I the only one who thought this episode was among the worst of the series?
> 
> Brigitte and I both said, "Sploosh!" a couple of times (as in "Jumped the shark").


I keep waiting for the punchline...

...no? Not a joke? I have no idea why you watch this show.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm SOOOO glad that Awesome is in on it now. That has the potential to totally change things and make it much more interesting. I wouldn't be all that sad if they said goodbye to the Buy More and the rest of those characters. They've been fun, but they're outliving their usefulness.


I keep hoping they will integrate them more into the rest of the show, but if that doesn't happen, yeah, I would be OK if we just say goodbye to them.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

A couple of months ago I was about ready to dump my SP for Chuck. I'm soooo glad I didn't. It Keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

getreal said:


> I thought that General Beckman's distractions during Chuck's little speech to her where she looked away from the screen for an instant and a moment later switched the screen off, means that SHE might be in some trouble.


Ya I thought something was up, too but didn't know if I was just adding in my own tension or not.



Francesco said:


> Am I the only one who thought this episode was among the worst of the series?


Yes, you're insane. Jump the shark moments are not the same as show evolving moments. They didn't add a spunky wise cracking kid to the show, they promised us game changers in the season finale and we still have one episode left with several dropped on us this episode.

Chuck and Sarah together (please keep this, I enjoyed the will they/won't they in the beginning and I normally hate that stuff, but Im over it.)
Awesome knows, others might be added to the list soon.
Intersect out (so either it gets back in next week or they spend some portion of season three getting it back in.)

PLEASE GOD DON'T CANCEL THIS SHOW.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I was actually cheering at several points during the ep. And tearing up a bit during others. 

I have no idea where they'll go from here, but I can't wait for next week!

And though nobody's mentioned it, I think Chevy Chase has done a seriously good job with his comical bad-guy role. I even forgot it was stunt casting for a bit.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Last season Sarah's cover job was at the Wienerlicious this season it was at OrangeOrange at least I think thats the name.

Could next season if we are lucky enough to get one which we better possibly be Colonel Casey's Chicken after Chucks comment about Casey finally getting the Chicken franchisee he always wanted.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dilbert27 said:


> Could next season if we are lucky enough to get one which we better possibly be Colonel Casey's Chicken after Chucks comment about Casey finally getting the Chicken franchisee he always wanted.


Or she could work at the underwear place...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

And I gotta say, that while every male may have had their eyes pop out over the wonderfully gratuitous Sarah scene I would also like to point out that Ellie looked stunning in that dress at the end of the episode.


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

Aniketos said:


> Intersect out (so either it gets back in next week or they spend some portion of season three getting in.


Or, a third option. Chuck starts training to be an actual spy. Sarah's partner, of course.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

moot said:


> Or, a third option. Chuck starts training to be an actual spy. Sarah's partner, of course.


I think both are going to happen. Bring on Charles Carmichael!


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome show! Purely AWESOME!

How about the slugfest between Devon and Casey? Devon did pretty good and that whole scene where Chuck told him was done so well.

I love the comment where Devon said something like "I knew you we're just a Buy More loser!"


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

danplaysbass said:


> How about the slugfest between Devon and Casey?


I rewound and watched that scene a couple of times, it was so good. I especially liked Devon chucking the Regan head/statue at Casey.

I also, I thought it was cool how Awesome is usually awesome, but he and Chuck basically swapped places. Chuck was the confident (awesome) guy and Devon was the studdering/bumbling guy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> yeah, i think you are nuts, i thought it was one of the best Chucks yet....


Agreed...all the "Chuck" ingredients were there....and the result was YUMMY!!


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Anyone but me notice this week's QL shout out? It was the Drive in named Starbright. The Starbright Project is where Sam and Al first worked together and became friends.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> I was actually cheering at several points during the ep. And tearing up a bit during others.
> 
> I have no idea where they'll go from here, but I can't wait for next week!


I was up and down on my couch and wooting a little. My dogs looked at me funny and the cat ran into the other room.

One favorite moment (among many) - IOU found in the wallet from Morgan.



moot said:


> I especially liked Devon chucking the Regan head/statue at Casey. [/quotue]
> 
> I laughed at that. Poor Casey had bumps and bruises all over him. I did like the punch Devon gave him and Casey "not bad for a frat boy" but was hoping somehow Devon would get the better of Casey with some awesome move.
> 
> I also, I thought it was cool how Awesome is usually awesome, but he and Chuck basically swapped places. Chuck was the confident (awesome) guy and Devon was the studdering/bumbling guy.


Yes. I was trying to figure it out and that was it.

When Casey was ransacking Chuck's room, I was waiting for Casey to pull down the Tron poster and see all the stuff on the back. And Awesome's line about "we really have to do something about that window" was great.

Much applause to the writers. Please let there be a season three!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

How many more episodes are left this season?


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

Magister said:


> How many more episodes are left this season?


1


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Man, I seriously will be bummed if this isn't renewed....I love this show.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Oh and anybody else get _Alias _vibes from this episode (in a very good way, before Alias got stupid)? With his secret life mixing up into his real life, they took down the Fulcrum training, and getting the intersect back.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Anyone but me notice this week's *QL shout out*? It was the Drive in named Starbright. The Starbright Project is where Sam and Al first worked together and became friends.


"QL"?  "Queen Latifah" shout out?

Oooohh!! Took a few minutes to decrypt your mysterious acronym.

For those NOT in-the-know, "QL" is a reference to "Quantum Leap", Scott Bakula's past (and totally awesome) t.v. show which ran from 1989 - 1993.

You're welcome.


----------



## LeVich34 (Jan 8, 2002)

My personal favorite "nod" was the Fulcrum base under the Drive-In, ala Spies Like Us (starring good ol' Chevy Chase)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Anyone but me notice this week's QL shout out? It was the Drive in named Starbright. The Starbright Project is where Sam and Al first worked together and became friends.


The drive in reminded me of Spies Like Us (they've referred to this movie many times).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

What a great ep. The only downside was that Chuck didn't close the deal, so to speak. Although that gave us the IOU scene, which was.... wait for it... awesome. Also, the "two beds?" comment from Sarah later gave me a little hope for Mr. Carmichael finally hitting that. 

This really did feel like a series finale, and since it was the penultimate episode of this season I think it bodes well for the future, because it means they are planning big. I know he's not tied into this show (but he could be, this show is that awesome) but Joss in particular, was known to thrown some humdingers in the actual season finales when he wrapped up a season an episode early (or so it seemed).

Besides Zachary Levi had his own Honda commercial air during the show (I normally 30-second skip right through them, but one of my skips landed on his face, so I rewound and watched it), so that must mean something, right?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I guess they didn't want to get money from Hormel.

The can of "Spam" in the bunker was called "Armour Treat".
It was in front of a huge can of Fruit Cocktail.

I'm guessing the intersect isn't gone.

Past intersects did strange things to people who's minds couldn't handle the information overload.
This time, everyone was looking at it with no ill effects, even though Chuck yelled out for everyone to avert their gaze.

Even if it was just a "uninstall program", it was still a lot of images for a normal mind to take in.


DreadPirateRob said:


> Besides Zachary Levi had his own Honda commercial air during the show (I normally 30-second skip right through them, but one of my skips landed on his face, so I rewound and watched it), so that must mean something, right?


Yes, it means it worked.
I did the same thing, slip landed on his face so I rewound and watched the whole thing
I actually watched a lot more commercials than I normally do.
Advertisers are catching on and making them "pop" somehow.

phox


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> I guess they didn't want to get money from Hormel.
> 
> The can of "Spam" in the bunker was called "Armour Treat".
> It was in front of a huge can of Fruit Cocktail.
> ...


I agree completely with this...


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Yes, it means it worked.
> I did the same thing, slip landed on his face so I rewound and watched the whole thing
> I actually watched a lot more commercials than I normally do.
> Advertisers are catching on and making them "pop" somehow.
> ...


Yep, same thing happened to me with Tina Fey's Conan commercial last week during 30 Rock.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't like where this thread is heading...


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

LeVich34 said:


> My personal favorite "nod" was the Fulcrum base under the Drive-In, ala Spies Like Us (starring good ol' Chevy Chase)


I didn't see anyone order a Pepsi.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Francesco said:


> Am I the only one who thought this episode was among the worst of the series?
> 
> Brigitte and I both said, "Sploosh!" a couple of times (as in "Jumped the shark").





spikedavis said:


> I'd say you certainly have poor taste. This was easily one of, if not the best episode of the series.


as much as id enjoy saying he has bad taste, the logical person in me cant say that about him because he may enjoy other shows i dont. We are all different...some of us moreso than others .

What i can say though is if he's been following this show all year, then yes, he didnt understand the point of this ep at all and should just stop watching because if you dont get it or like it after this ep, you never will.

1. chuck gets to reveal he's a spy to someone that 'matters'
2. he gets his "lifelong" and very repeated desire of the intersect out of his brain
3. he rescues his dad and completes that mission (personal AND professional)
4. he gets to sleep with the girl he loves
5. he gets casey ON his side and it's legit feelings there
6. he gets his dad back for the wedding
7 he gets commended by the general and told he is FREE to do whatever he does, so he is free of the padded cell or any other threats
8 he gets to drive in a cool car other than the nerd mobile
9 fulcrum was taken down because he found the HQ

(i'm probably forgetting a few more)

the only thing he didnt get is a lock on his window.



getreal said:


> I thought that General Beckman's distractions during Chuck's little speech to her where she looked away from the screen for an instant and a moment later switched the screen off, means that SHE might be in some trouble.


i dont think thats it at all..i think she hates emotion and was getting bored trying to give him a hint to shut up..he didnt..she signed off


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Magister said:


> I didn't see anyone order a Pepsi.


Probably because Subway is a Coke outlet.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

getreal said:


> LOL! Ditto.
> 
> I was somehow expecting Awesome to overpower the Colonel with some secret martial arts move, but was glad the way things turned out.


"Not bad for a frat boy."

I agree, fantastic episode.
They could end the series here but we know that they won't.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> I guess they didn't want to get money from Hormel.
> 
> The can of "Spam" in the bunker was called "Armour Treat".
> It was in front of a huge can of Fruit Cocktail.


"Treet" is Armour's version of Spam, so it's possible they were getting money from Armour.

But probably not, since there wasn't exactly a long, lingering shot of the can. I assume they just sent a production assistant to the supermarket with instructions to buy some random cans of food (or some cans of random food).


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

newsposter said:


> 4. he gets to sleep with the girl he loves


Not yet he doesn't!


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Aniketos said:


> Not yet he doesn't!


Yes he did it most definitely showed them sleeping together. In the same bed.

What he did not get to do was have sexual relations with the girl of his dreams.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

My prediction: Chuck gets to stick around as a tech advisor or something and the Intersect suddenly reappears in his head. He doesn't tell anyone, but keeps using it to solve crimes.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Craigbob said:


> Yes he did it most definitely showed them sleeping together. In the same bed.
> 
> What he did not get to do was have sexual relations with the girl of his dreams.


Well then by those laws, he's already slept with her. Multiple times.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dtivouser said:


> My prediction: Chuck gets to stick around as a tech advisor or something and the Intersect suddenly reappears in his head. He doesn't tell anyone, but keeps using it to solve crimes.


Will he get an African American sidekick named Gus?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I think that they actually told us what would happen, if you watched the next week clip and read between the lines a little:


Spoiler



Chuck's dad says, after the mayhem, that Chuck can't go (after the bad guys? after his sister/friends) because he isn't a spy. I can see Chuck's reply as something like, "Then make me one again, put the intersect back into my head." Next year, he goes into spy training in earnest. They have said many times in the show that Chuck can't "let them change you," and the future will tell if he changes or not.


Then again, I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

My suspicion is that Chuck's dad didn't actually take the intersect out, but made it possible for Chuck to flip it on and off and use it at will.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> My suspicion is that Chuck's dad didn't actually take the intersect out, but made it possible for Chuck to flip it on and off and use it at will.


Chuck's dad was trying to teach Chuck how to flash at will wasn't he? Maybe you are onto something here... Maybe the intersect is still in there, just not on "automatic" flash mode.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> I think that they actually told us what would happen, if you watched the next week clip and read between the lines a little:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



The preview also showed Bryce will be at the wedding. We know that Bryce turned Chuck into the intersect in the first place and later he did an intersect refresh on Chuck with the sunglasses. Bryce could strike a third time for unknown reasons.

Another possibility. Chuck was exposed to the Fulcrum intersect earlier this season. Now that his father has removed the government intersect, the Fulcrum intersect could become active and Chuck could become a de facto Fulcrum agent. That would cause Sarah, Casey, Chucks father and Awesome to mount a rescue mission to turn Chuck back into a good agent.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

I am in total agreement that this was the BEST episode of the series! Jumped the shark?? Not even close. If anything, this season has really set the bar high. Week after week I've found myself drawn to this show more than the previous week. Chuck has become a show I MUST watch when it airs (in 15-minute delay of course  ).

I pray the show gets renewed because there are so many places to go with this episode alone. The idea that Charles Charmichael could become Sarah's partner would be great and further the development of Chuck becoming a serious spy. Everything this season has clicked and I couldn't ask for a more satisfying show.

Chuck is great. Bottom line.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Slider10 said:


> Chuck is great. Bottom line.


And Sarah has a great bottom. Line.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> And Sarah has a great bottom. Line.


Amen!:up:


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I don't quite get the love for the episode. It was good--much better than last week's deus ex-travaganza. Better than most anything on TV. But the best episode of Chuck? Not by a long shot.

I think I'm going to pretend the last 30 seconds or so didn't happen, and not plan on watching next week's episode until I hear if there's any kind of happy ending. Things were finally good for Chuck, and I'm afraid they're just going to kick me in the groin next week...and then we don't know if it'll ever come back again.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

doom1701 said:


> Things were finally good for Chuck, and I'm afraid they're just going to kick me in the groin next week...and then we don't know if it'll ever come back again.


I like this line of thinking...however, this is my most favorite show after LOST and I COULD NOT skip it.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Maui said:


> And I gotta say, that while every male may have had their eyes pop out over the wonderfully gratuitous Sarah scene I would also like to point out that Ellie looked stunning in that dress at the end of the episode.


I know I'll be accused of being as insane as the guy that thought this was a "jump the shark" episode but I've always thought Ellie was better looking than Sarah (and, by extension, Jill too! so there). Been in love with her since _*What About Brian?*_


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> The drive in reminded me of Spies Like Us (they've referred to this movie many times).


Good call!! I thought I remembered that secret base under the drive-in theatre from another show/movie, but did not place it, and the Chevy Chase connection is soooo cool....sorry, my nerdiness just ran over a bit, there.....


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> I was actually cheering at several points during the ep. And tearing up a bit during others.


i've never been so happy for characters to hook up as i was for chuck and sarah... i am usually not happy cuz then it changes the whole dynamic of the show.. but i was so happy for chuck (i feel like a dork saying i'm happy for a fictional character)

and sarah coming out of that bathroom......

ok, i'm back... 


Craigbob said:


> Yes he did it most definitely showed them sleeping together. In the same bed.
> 
> What he did not get to do was have sexual relations with the girl of his dreams.


i don't know how chuck spoons her all night without sarah waking up... if you know what i mean...


danplaysbass said:


> I love the comment where Devon said something like "I knew you we're just a Buy More loser!"


"i knew you were MORE than just a buy more loser."

i thought that was a SERIES finale... surprised to see one more coming...pleasantly surprised. :up:


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

TampaThunder said:


> I know I'll be accused of being as insane as the guy that thought this was a "jump the shark" episode but I've always thought Ellie was better looking than Sarah (and, by extension, Jill too! so there). Been in love with her since _*What About Brian?*_


I would say maybe equally hot, but a different flavor. Now they just need a redheaded hottie to round out the show....


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Bulldog7 said:


> I would say maybe equally hot, but a different flavor. Now they just need a redheaded hottie to round out the show....


Bring her back...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> ...and sarah coming out of that bathroom....


...I'm off to my bunk....


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> i don't know how chuck spoons her all night without sarah waking up... if you know what i mean...


LOL

I must say that I thought the same thing. *blush*


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> i don't know how chuck spoons her all night without sarah waking up... if you know what i mean...


ESPECIALLY since she's only wearing her undies.... that thigh on thigh skin contact is freaking hawt!!!!!


----------



## Attack (Jul 30, 2001)

TampaThunder said:


> I know I'll be accused of being as insane as the guy that thought this was a "jump the shark" episode but I've always thought Ellie was better looking than Sarah (and, by extension, Jill too! so there). Been in love with her since _*What About Brian?*_


Did you happen to watch Everwood? If not try to find the episodes she was in and watch them.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> ... I'm afraid they're just going to kick me in the groin next week...and then we don't know if it'll ever come back again.





danplaysbass said:


> I like this line of thinking...


Now now, boys, kicking doom1701 in the groin is not a good line of thinking. And YES, if you are kicked in the groin it WILL come back again ... eventually. 



bruinfan said:


> i don't know how chuck spoons her all night without sarah waking up... if you know what i mean...


How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Attack said:


> Did you happen to watch Everwood? If not try to find the episodes she was in and watch them.


+1

I never watched that show, but my wife did, and one time I walked in the room and saw her and informed my wife that she had to let me know every time the Hottie Babysitter was in a scene so I could watch.


----------



## Eleanor (Dec 1, 2004)

I love Awesome in this episode!!!!


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Attack said:


> Did you happen to watch Everwood? If not try to find the episodes she was in and watch them.


Never saw it but have added it to NetFlix. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> i don't know how chuck spoons her all night without sarah waking up... if you know what i mean...


I know some guys name their naughty bits, but "Sarah?" Now that's just plain weird.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The only bad part about this episode was a topless Morgan. 

Sarah and Ellie are nice but Anna floats my boat. She should have her own show.

Assault with a deadly radiator. That had to hurt.

I was actually yelling encouragement like a fratboy when Chuck was just about to finally get some.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Assault with a deadly radiator. That had to hurt.
> 
> .


lucky it was so small, easily transportable, and not full of water 

i'd have to do a heat loss calculation using the manual J calculation to really tell if it was properly sized for that small room though


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Billyh1026 said:


> A. I love HD & Slow-Mo!!!!
> B. Morgan doesn't have enough money to go to Hawaii.
> C. Best season by a huge mile and the eps just get better.
> D. Did I say that I loved HD & Slow-Mo yet?


Don't forget pause...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm SOOOO glad that Awesome is in on it now. That has the potential to totally change things and make it much more interesting. I wouldn't be all that sad if they said goodbye to the Buy More and the rest of those characters. They've been fun, but they're outliving their usefulness.
> 
> I will, however, be very sad if Chuck isn't renewed. Other than Lost, this is my current favorite show.


Totally agree with everything you say!! I could see them starting this back up next year with Morgan working in a Japanese Restaurant, and Chuck going to CIA school or something like that....So many ways they could go, and it totally works as a series finalie as well...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

newsposter said:


> lucky it was so small, easily transportable, and not full of water
> 
> i'd have to do a heat loss calculation using the manual J calculation to really tell if it was properly sized for that small room though


Radiator nerd!


----------



## zanyman (Dec 12, 2007)

Craigbob said:


> Yes he did it most definitely showed them sleeping together. In the same bed.
> 
> What he did not get to do was have sexual relations with the girl of his dreams.


All my wife could say about this was: "she wears all that make-up to bed?"


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Radiator nerd!


you better believe it...new boiler system put in recently and i paid for my education



zanyman said:


> All my wife could say about this was: "she wears all that make-up to bed?"


i guess i think like ur wife  as i was hoping to see her without makeup. Beauty without makeup is priceless


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

zanyman said:


> All my wife could say about this was: "she wears all that make-up to bed?"


My first reaction was "eww... morning breath". If it were me, I would have said, "Okay, let's do a quick brushing of the teeth the get back to it".


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

getreal said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


I've always heard it as:
If a woodchuck could chuck wood, and a woodchuck would chuck wood, how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.



newsposter said:


> i guess i think like ur wife  as i was hoping to see her without makeup. Beauty without makeup is priceless


She's got a very nice body, but I'm not sure you really want to see that face in HD without makeup. I think Edward James Olmos may have better skin.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Craigbob said:


> Anyone but me notice this week's QL shout out? It was the Drive in named Starbright. The Starbright Project is where Sam and Al first worked together and became friends.


I loved the shout out to "The Warriors." CAN YOU DIG IT!!

Awesome episode. I'm glad Awesome was the first one to find out. The scene with him finding out was great. It will hurt if this show doesn't come back.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

moot said:


> My first reaction was "eww... morning breath". If it were me, I would have said, "Okay, let's do a quick brushing of the teeth the get back to it".


yeah, actually that was my second thought as well.

the first was the morning wood... but that was well after my brain took about 10 minutes to fully process and appreciate sarah coming out of the bathroom


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

johnperkins21 said:


> .... I think Edward James Olmos may have better skin.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

trainman said:


> "Treet" is Armour's version of Spam, so it's possible they were getting money from Armour.
> 
> But probably not, since there wasn't exactly a long, lingering shot of the can. I assume they just sent a production assistant to the supermarket with instructions to buy some random cans of food (or some cans of random food).


I didn't even bother to find out if it really existed.
It was so out there, I figured no way would anyone try to copy Spam.

phox


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

johnperkins21 said:


> I've always heard it as:
> If a woodchuck could chuck wood, and a woodchuck would chuck wood, how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


A woodchuck would chuck as much wood as it could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.



> I think Edward James Olmos may have better skin.


 +1



phox_mulder said:


> I didn't even bother to find out if it really existed.
> It was so out there, I figured no way would anyone try to copy Spam.


There's always the more-generic "potted meat food product". Libby's version is actually pretty similar to Spam.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> There's always the more-generic "potted meat food product". Libby's version is actually pretty similar to Spam.


Actually, potted meat and spam are two entirely different products. The only similarity they really have is both start out as meat. Spam is at least recognizable as a meat product when you open the can. Potted meat, not so much if you don't know what it is. It's meat paste, basically.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> +1


Hey, let him have Edward James Olmos, that much less competition for the rest of us!

Which should _really _help our odds...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

johnperkins21 said:


> She's got a very nice body, but I'm not sure you really want to see that face in HD without makeup. I think Edward James Olmos may have better skin.


I'll take that risk...


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks like the save campaign involves 5 DOLLAR FOOT LONGS.

http://zachary-levi.com/2009/04/10/footlong-campaign-to-save-chuck/

Sorry if this is a smeek, just got this on my facebook.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Sarah can have my footlong for free.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> Sarah can have my footlong for free.


Someone's been sipping the Kool-aid again....


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

zanyman said:


> All my wife could say about this was: "she wears all that make-up to bed?"


I know! I commented to my husband that I must be doing things wrong, washing my face at night.



johnperkins21 said:


> She's got a very nice body, but I'm not sure you really want to see that face in HD without makeup. I think Edward James Olmos may have better skin.


They could have at least toned back the eye makeup for bed.

AWESOME ep. Mascara overload or no. What's the latest on its odds for renewal?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

NBC is giving Leno 33% of their available prime time schedule, Saturday is re-runs and Sunday is football. Some shows on the bubble won't make it. Shows like Hero have already been picked up and I'd think NBC would like some new shows.

There is a chance Chuck will get renewed but it's not automatic.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

BrandonRe said:


> Actually, potted meat and spam are two entirely different products. The only similarity they really have is both start out as meat. Spam is at least recognizable as a meat product when you open the can. Potted meat, not so much if you don't know what it is. It's meat paste, basically.


Depends on the manufacturer. Like I said, Libby's is similar, the others are probably closer to "deviled meat", only smoother. They're all pretty foul.

Mmmmmm... mechanically separated meat and meat by-products.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

lew said:


> NBC is giving Leno 33% of their available prime time schedule, Saturday is re-runs and Sunday is football. Some shows on the bubble won't make it. Shows like Hero have already been picked up and I'd think NBC would like some new shows.
> 
> There is a chance Chuck will get renewed but it's not automatic.


Take a look here: http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/04/2...thland-and-parks-recreation-are-keepers/17175

They're saying that Chuck, L&O (the original) and Medium are probably vying for two spots. Of those three, L&O has the lowest ratings, but it's also already got a built in syndication deal, so it's guaranteed to make money. Medium has also been around long enough that it's got syndication going for it as well. Chuck stands a good chance of losing that battle.

Let's look at it this way. NBC has 10 hours of primetime programming to fill in the fall. Here are the shows that are currently airing that are likely to still be around in the fall:

Heroes-1 hour
L&O: SVU-1 hour
The Biggest Loser-2 hours
Medium-1 hour
Southland-1 hour
The Office-1/2 hour
30 Rock-1/2 hour

That leaves three hours. I'd guess that at least one of those three hours goes to comedies (Earl, Parks & Rec, or something new). I wouldn't be surprised if another of those hours went to something like Dateline and/or Deal or No Deal. That leaves one hour for L&O, Chuck or something new they've got in development. You do the math.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I think Chuck eating an hour of PT instead of a half hour works against its renewal.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Cancel earl and parks and put chuck on Thursday, problem solved.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Aniketos said:


> Cancel earl and parks and put chuck on Thursday, problem solved.


That would actually be a great lineup.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Aniketos said:


> Cancel earl and parks and put chuck on Thursday, problem solved.


I read the same suggestion elsewhere and it is indeed a very good idea IMO.

Although I like both "Earl" and "Parks".


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

MickeS said:


> I read the same suggestion elsewhere and it is indeed a very good idea IMO.
> 
> Although I like both "Earl" and "Parks".


I like Earl, I just think it's run it's course at this point. Parks just hasn't grabbed me yet. And quite frankly if I have to save Chuck, so be it. I've always wished Chuck was on Thursdays though, it just seemed like a better fit.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fleegle said:


> That would actually be a great lineup.


Absolutely. I haven't seen it, but everything I read indicates Parks sucks.


----------



## harlenm (Jan 2, 2004)

I watched the pilot of Southland, it was awful. If that gets renewed and Chuck doesn't, I'm going to delete NBC from my lineup.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> i've never been so happy for characters to hook up as i was for chuck and sarah... i am usually not happy cuz then it changes the whole dynamic of the show.. but i was so happy for chuck (i feel like a dork saying i'm happy for a fictional character)


I think we all were.



> and sarah coming out of that bathroom......


+1,000,000

 

This was an epic, wonderful episode. I can't wait to see what the season finale has in store for us.

And for crying out loud, *LET CHUCK & SARAH SLEEP TOGETHER!*

(And I mean make love, not spoon or simply sleep in the same bed, since we're arguing semantics now .)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

People are arguing for dumping Earl and Parks and _KEEPING_ two hours of "Biggest Loser"? :down: :down: The title says it all.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

It gets the ratings. NBC won't be dumping it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> I like Earl, I just think it's run it's course at this point. Parks just hasn't grabbed me yet. And quite frankly if I have to save Chuck, so be it. I've always wished Chuck was on Thursdays though, it just seemed like a better fit.


Pretty much agree with this. I used to love Earl, now I watch it, get a few giggles, but it's pretty much the same every week. P&R I don't like, no loss there (but the way NBC has been pushing it as their newest hit comedy, I think it's either going to stay or come back in the winter season replacements). But how about they do something like they do with Lost? Bring it back for a shorter run in January rather than a full season? With limited amount of prime time space, I think that seems likely. I would think they will want to introduce one or two new shows. That also works against any show on the fence.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

madscientist said:


> People are arguing for dumping Earl and Parks and _KEEPING_ two hours of "Biggest Loser"? :down: :down: The title says it all.


I think 2-3 hours a week of ANY reality show is a waste of time (and I do watch a few of them, but the only one I watch that is on more than an hour a week is Big Brother, and that's during the summer when there's nothing much else on). But they are cheap and they get ratings. Until we stop watching them, we are stuck with it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Pretty much agree with this. I used to love Earl, now I watch it, get a few giggles, but it's pretty much the same every week. P&R I don't like, no loss there (but the way NBC has been pushing it as their newest hit comedy, I think it's either going to stay or come back in the winter season replacements). But how about they do something like they do with Lost? Bring it back for a shorter run in January rather than a full season? With limited amount of prime time space, I think that seems likely. I would think they will want to introduce one or two new shows. That also works against any show on the fence.


In January, NBC will have four more hours of primetime to fill because Sunday Night Football will be over for the season. Therefore, it's a foregone conclusion that NBC will have some shows that don't start until January (or even later).

BTW, I didn't vote in the poll because I don't think any of the choices fit my opinion. It won't be a ratings success, but it also won't be a ratings failure. It will likely do exactly what NBC expected, which is maintain moderate ratings in the 5-7 million viewer range.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I think 2-3 hours a week of ANY reality show is a waste of time (and I do watch a few of them, but the only one I watch that is on more than an hour a week is Big Brother, and that's during the summer when there's nothing much else on). But they are cheap and they get ratings. Until we stop watching them, we are stuck with it.


Hey, I'm doing _my_ part to get them canceled!!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Until we stop watching them, we are stuck with it.


Damn...I knew there was a reason I should have started watching it...so I could stop!


----------

